# Cube: Übersicht Dämpferbuchsen / Maße der Einbaubreiten am Dämpfer (AMS*, Stereo...)



## Paradoxusus (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

aus aktuellem Anlass hatte ich die Einbaumaße des Dämpfers eines Stereo RX Bikes von 2010 bei Cube angefragt. Ich habe eine sehr gute Übersicht der Einbaumaße aller Modelle (AMS *, XMS, Sting, Stereo, Fritzz, Hanzz) von 2006 - 2013 erhalten.
Vielleicht braucht Jemand auch diese Infos. 
Deshalb jetzt im Anhang die Liste


----------



## Vincy (7. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (7. Februar 2013)

Suppi, danke. Kann man bestimmt mal brauchen...


----------



## norman68 (8. Februar 2013)

Spielen da die Dämpfer keine Rolle? Was ist wenn da einer z.B. einen DT-Swiss in ein AMS v
Verbauen möchte? Dem hilft das dann nicht viel oder?


----------



## Vincy (8. Februar 2013)

Nein, denn die Einbaubreiten verändern sich nicht. Die sind durch den Rahmen bestimmt. 
Die Unterschiede sind bei den Maßen der Lagerbuchse/Eyelet (d12 oder 12,7mm) und/oder der Befestigung (d6, 8 oder 10mm).



 

 



http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/mount_kits_bushings.aspx


----------



## norman68 (8. Februar 2013)

Hat DT Swiss nicht Kugelköpfe als Lagerbuchsen?


----------



## Vincy (8. Februar 2013)

Das sind Gelenklager. Aber was hat das mit der Einbaubreite zu tun? 
Buchsen brauchst dennoch dafür, da die Gelenklager im Dämpferauge (Eyelet) sind.



 


http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=categorie&cat=99


----------



## Steinberg (2. November 2013)

Hallo-hab da mal ne Frage , wie fest müssen die Dämpferbuchsen im Gleitlager sein. 
Habe gestern meinen RP23 vom Service wiederbekommen. wollte heute wieder einbauen
Die unteren Buchsen am Kolben  ( 30 mm - habe eine AMS 100 BJ.09 ) wackeln schon ziemlich im Gleitlager. also neue rein soweit richtig aber
 die oberen Buchsen sind fest und lassen sich nicht  von Hand drehen, nur vorsichtig mit einer guten Zange
Wie fest müssen die Alubuchsen sein im Gleitlager ( Dämpferauge )  ? 
Sind noch die ersten Buchsen und der Dämpfer war das erste mal zum Service


----------



## deveth0 (27. Juli 2016)

Die Liste ist ja leider schon etwas älter, hat zufällig jemand die Abmessungen für einen aktuellen Stereo 120 Rahmen?


----------



## Vincy (27. Juli 2016)

Da gibt es verschiedene Modelle. 
Die meisten aktuellen Stereo Modelle haben 22,2mm und 30mm x d8mm.


----------



## deveth0 (27. Juli 2016)

Ach super, herzlichen Dank. 
Wurde mir gerade auch von Cube bestätigt (überraschend schneller E-Mail Kontakt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

